# My Piano Concerto No.1



## jean1107 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi guys 
I'm a student who studies classical music composition at the University in South Korea.
new here and I'd like to share my first piano concerto I composed for my graduation concert.
hope you enjoy it and I'll wait for your comments!






My Youtube Channel 
http://www.youtube.com/jean8417
Visit there and Check out my other tunes!!!

Seongjean Moon


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

good job. keep up the good work.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Very good, liked your piano sonata too btw. Its all kindnof old- fashioned though, but to each his own


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well done.


----------

